# [mhash] Fatal error: Call to undefined function mhash()

## ibasaw

Bonjour,

Après une mise à jour de Php 5.3, je n'arrive plus à avoir acces à la function mhash

Fatal error: Call to undefined function mhash() in

J'essaye de re-installer php avec mhash, mais en vain.

J'ai mis mhash dans make.conf

```

emerge -pv php

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] dev-lang/php-5.3.3-r1  USE="apache2 berkdb bzip2 cli crypt ctype fileinfo filter ftp gd gdbm hash iconv imap ipv6 json mysql nls pdo phar posix readline session simplexml soap sqlite ssl tokenizer truetype unicode xml xmlreader xmlwriter zlib (-adabas) -bcmath (-birdstep) -calendar -cdb -cgi -cjk -concurrentmodphp -curl -curlwrappers -db2 (-dbmaker) -debug -doc -embed (-empress) (-empress-bcs) -enchant (-esoob) -exif (-firebird) -flatfile -fpm (-frontbase) -gd-external -gmp -inifile -interbase -intl -iodbc -kerberos -kolab -ldap -ldap-sasl -libedit -mssql -mysqli -mysqlnd -oci8 -oci8-instant-client -odbc -pcntl -pic -postgres -qdbm -recode -sapdb -sharedext -sharedmem -snmp -sockets (-solid) -spell -sqlite3 -suhosin (-sybase-ct) -sysvipc -threads -tidy -wddx -xmlrpc -xpm -xsl -zip" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

```

J'ai essayer de faire

USE="mhash" emerge php

Ca ne fonctionne toujours pas.

Je sais pas comment faire.

Merci de votre aide

Cordialement

----------

## xaviermiller

http://be2.php.net/manual/fr/mhash.requirements.php

----------

## ibasaw

J'ai pas compris la réponse; j'ai deja la librairie mhash d'installé sur mon serveur

```

emerge --search mhash

Searching...

[ Results for search key : mhash ]

[ Applications found : 2 ]

*  app-crypt/mhash

      Latest version available: 0.9.9-r1

      Latest version installed: 0.9.9-r1

      Size of files: 898 kB

      Homepage:      http://mhash.sourceforge.net/

      Description:   library providing a uniform interface to a large number of hash algorithms

      License:       GPL-2

```

----------

## netfab

Ouvre un bug. Il y a 3 mois de çà le useflag mhash a été ajouté à la version 5.2.14 de php.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 03 Aug 2010; Matti Bickel <mabi@gentoo.org> php-5.2.14.ebuild:
> 
>   added missing mhash in IUSE
> ...

 

Ils ont dû oublier de faire la même chose pour les versions supérieures dans leur overlay.

----------

## ibasaw

j'ai posté un bug, wait and see..

----------

